# New Jd 569 round balers



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Just talked to my Local JD salesman today about the new round balers. There will be a 569 and a 569 premium offered. Sounds like JD listened, beefing up the main roller shafts and bearing and the pickup among other things. The rear gate opens and closes faster, new slip clutch, heavier frame etc. No word on prices yet but soon they tell me. Ray


----------



## johnny jee (May 14, 2012)

Looks like maybe they are trying to make their baler little closer to Vermeer on that they are going to beef them up a bit


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I wonder what happened to the 9xx baler that there is U-tube pics of?Is the 569 just a beefed up 568??


----------



## jbh (Aug 13, 2012)

Should be a pretty good unit, but I think it is obvious which direction the price change will be. If there is a race see who can put out the first $50k round baler, JD may win.

These balers are great. My only wish is for a new door design that doesnt have to be tied together when going down the road.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

new door design... they flip up out of the way now


----------



## purdue_boilermaker (Sep 20, 2011)

Deere has the new 9 Series balers listed on their website. You can review it at the link below:

http://www.deere.com/wps/dcom/en_US/products/equipment/hay_and_forage_equipment/balers/9_series_round_balers/9_series_round_balers.page?int_cmp=LNK_Ag_en_US_newprod2013_CLP9balers_082012

Looks like they are also releasing new mid-sized windrowers and sickle bar mowers, along with some other products.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

The non premium's are just about the same. Can only use the touch screen monitors in the premiums with 6030&7030 premium series. Or the r series.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

i was refering to this baler.JD 900


----------



## agrismart (Oct 13, 2010)

The new JD 900 series is not what we have all been seeing on utube for the last 6 months. It is just a new sheet metal design with bigger bearings. They say it is going to dump faster but not that much faster.	I want to know why JD will sell a baler in Europe that is 10 times better than the one they offer us. The one in Europe is the fastest netting and dumping machine on the world market. Maybe their money is greener than ours.


----------



## jbh (Aug 13, 2012)

agrismart said:


> The new JD 900 series is not what we have all been seeing on utube for the last 6 months. It is just a new sheet metal design with bigger bearings. They say it is going to dump faster but not that much faster. I want to know why JD will sell a baler in Europe that is 10 times better than the one they offer us. The one in Europe is the fastest netting and dumping machine on the world market. Maybe their money is greener than ours.


I agree on the overseas baler Deere is putting out. But they probably have to be careful releasing something like that in the States. Those balers would be a little too different for folks who cant think outside the box around here. There are a couple of Kuhn round balers that have sat on a local lot for two years and I believe its just due to being unconventional. They may bale circles around other brands, but "color" takes precedence over performance many times.

Lots of things I like on those 9 Series Premium series. New door design, a bale ramp, take-up rolls to reduce belt twisting, adjustable tongue, etc.

What I dont like is it will require a $100k tractor to squeeze every little feature out of it and there is no way this sucker is going to cost less than $60k. Makes the 2006 567 with 5000 bales we bought three years ago for $17k seem like a steal.


----------



## cannonball (Jun 23, 2012)

agrismart said:


> The new JD 900 series is not what we have all been seeing on utube for the last 6 months. It is just a new sheet metal design with bigger bearings. They say it is going to dump faster but not that much faster.	I want to know why JD will sell a baler in Europe that is 10 times better than the one they offer us. The one in Europe is the fastest netting and dumping machine on the world market. Maybe their money is greener than ours.


just how long do you think that a baler like the one you are talking about would last with the walls moving in and out would last in the sand ......why do you say 10 times better...you are saying that if one in the usa will bale 30,000 rolls then it would need to roll 300,000 rolls??????????????


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Nieghbor was talking with JD salesman and was told the list price on the 900 baler would be around 100K.OUCH


----------



## jbh (Aug 13, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> Nieghbor was talking with JD salesman and was told the list price on the 900 baler would be around 100K.OUCH


Then I waaaay underestimated the pencil pushers at Deere. I would buy two used 568s and a used $30k tractor before I took a $100k plunge into one of those. Wow!

I understand newer and efficient pays off with newer grain equipment...but how in the world does that new baler pencil out?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_I looked at a JD 569 today at Clay County Fair.A poster bu_
_y it showed that it had larger hex shafts and bearings in rollers.Other then that I didn't see much difference compared to 568,but I don't run JD so not overly familiar with them.I looked the baler over for 10 min and no salesman came over they were to busy selling clothes and lawnmowers.







_


----------



## LaneJD (Aug 18, 2011)

Full disclosure: I work for Deere - that being said, allow me to correct one very inaccurate comment made...the 569 Premium is NOT $100K; it is $56K (thank you for your time)


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Hard to believe Deere would put out a 100k round baler......no market for that at all. I don't care if was 100 times better or not, my guys could tear that sucker up in a matter of days! I can't even pencil out 56k for the machine, better make around 100,000 bales and have a good residual value too!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

LaneJD said:


> Full disclosure: I work for Deere - that being said, allow me to correct one very inaccurate comment made...the 569 Premium is NOT $100K; it is $56K (thank you for your time)


His JD salesman told him the 900 baler (not the 569)would be around 100k list price.IF it was available HERE.

NO ONE said a 569 was 100K

(thank you for your time also)


----------



## LaneJD (Aug 18, 2011)

Apologies. I misunderstood.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

LaneJD said:


> Apologies. I misunderstood.


No problem.The internet can be confussing at times.

So what do you know of the 900 balers?It appears they are in use in Europe but not here.


----------



## LaneJD (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, only available in Europe. The new 9 Series is for the U.S. and some other areas (i.e. Canada, Australia, etc.)


----------



## chrisjohnsons (Feb 12, 2013)

The 9 series baler video above is pretty cool. I believe LaneJD is right, the 9 series baler is for North America.

The 2 people in the video in the following blog post do a pretty good job of explaining the function/improvements of the 9 Series Baler --> http://blog.machinefinder.com/14192/john-deere-9-series-round-balers

Hey swmnhay, how did you post that YouTube video to this thread? I could not figure it out as that would have been much easier.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

chrisjohnsons said:


> Hey swmnhay, how did you post that YouTube video to this thread? I could not figure it out as that would have been much easier.


Cut and Paste the address to the page.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

swmnhay said: "Cut and Paste the address to the page."

swmnhay I'm just curious, I noticed it did that automatically, embedded the videos, when I posted direct links to a couple Youtube videos I shot at Hay Day. When they play directly from this site does it eat additional bandwidth here? Most forums I visit don't automatically embed the videos when you post a link. If it eats up bandwidth here I'd prefer they only take you to Youtube and not bog this site down.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

jbh said:


> "I agree on the overseas baler Deere is putting out. But they probably have to be careful releasing something like that in the States. Those balers would be a little too different for folks who cant think outside the box around here. There are a couple of Kuhn round balers that have sat on a local lot for two years and I believe its just due to being unconventional. They may bale circles around other brands, but "color" takes precedence over performance many times.
> 
> Lots of things I like on those 9 Series Premium series. New door design, a bale ramp, take-up rolls to reduce belt twisting, adjustable tongue, etc.
> 
> What I dont like is it will require a $100k tractor to squeeze every little feature out of it and there is no way this sucker is going to cost less than $60k. Makes the 2006 567 with 5000 bales we bought three years ago for $17k seem like a steal."


A friend and I looked over a Kuhn Baler at the Southern Farm Show this past Winter and it was an awesome looking piece of technology but I have to say compared to the JD 448 that's here on the farm the amount of parts, limit switches and gizmos of all sorts was a bit overwhelming. I'm personally all for new technology, I was an Apple guy before Apple was cool, but I think the shear site of all that technology in a baler would scare the heck out more than a few potential buyers. The operation here isn't mine, it's my wife and sons but she like to have my input on buying decisions as I've always been an information junkie. Whenever I'm looking at something I want to know absolutely everything I can about said item. If it were my decision and I had the money I'd be all over something like that 9 Series or really I'd prefer a Krone Combi Pack, the round baler and wrapper combo baler or maybe even this, it's more compact ;-)


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Grateful11 said:


> swmnhay said: "Cut and Paste the address to the page."
> 
> swmnhay I'm just curious, I noticed it did that automatically, embedded the videos, when I posted direct links to a couple Youtube videos I shot at Hay Day. When they play directly from this site does it eat additional bandwidth here? Most forums I visit don't automatically embed the videos when you post a link. If it eats up bandwidth here I'd prefer they only take you to Youtube and not bog this site down.





> I have no idea,Im not very computer smart.LOL


----------



## chrisjohnsons (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks, swmnhay!


----------

